

Ubuntu 10.4: How to place the window close button on the right again   - sean12345
http://www.codigomanso.com/en/2010/04/ubuntu-10-4-poner-el-boton-de-cerrar-la-ventana-a-la-derecha/

======
Zak
Anyone who belongs on HN can find this information with Google, probably as
the first result on their first try.

~~~
EliRivers
I thought HN was a hangout for people wanting to start their own business.

Edit: Yikes. I guess the truth hurts. :)

~~~
thmz
"Hacker News"

~~~
EliRivers
I tried to eat an apple but chipped my tooth on the monitor. A descriptive
name doesn't necessarily make it so.

~~~
thmz
Forrest Gump's uncle does something in fruit ;)

Maybe this site needs an 'about'.

------
EliRivers
Honestly, it took about ten seconds to learn it was on the other side. Is it
really that much trouble for people to adapt? It's been less than a day and I
don't even notice it's on the other side any more.

Yes, there's the argument that people should (and can) put it wherever they
like, but seriously, within ten or so instances it's relearned.

~~~
sigzero
It really isn't trouble at all...except people hate change.

~~~
Legion
It's almost ridiculous how much.

If such a minute change like this generates such a negative reaction from
someone, how is that person going to handle real, serious change? Especially
when this minute change was such an arbitrary thing to begin with.

Change is good. Temporary uncomfort is good. Adaptability is a trait to
nurture, not protect yourself from.

~~~
sqrt17
If change were always a good thing, and temporary uncomfort good - do you mind
if I borrow that office chair of yours and replace it with a different one? If
you're still bored, there's this French-layout keyboard I could give you. And
- no, don't use it with UK/US layout, that would be boring.

Unwarranted change - one that you push onto others without asking, and without
really having a good reason - is usually a bad thing in terms of usability -
especially when one of your Linux machines suddenly has the window buttons on
one side whereas all the others have them on the other.

If it were a radical improvement in usability, I'd say go for it, but as it
is, you're typically at the right side of a window when you don't want to have
the mouse cursor inside it (or to be near the scroll bar, because the scroll
wheel doesn't work when you're mousing over that flash movie), so you have to
go a shorter way if the buttons are on the right.

~~~
EliRivers
"If change were always a good thing, and temporary uncomfort good - do you
mind if I borrow that office chair of yours and replace it with a different
one? If you're still bored, there's this French-layout keyboard I could give
you. And - no, don't use it with UK/US layout, that would be boring."

These are not good examples. I just use whichever chair is closest to where I
want to sit when I want to sit, and I switch between dvorak and qwerty more
than once a day without even noticing any more. Likewise, I anticipate,
whichever side the close button is on. These are utterly inconsequential
changes. I'd be willing to bet that the time I would save each day by having
the close button more often nearer to where the mouse pointer is when I need
to close a window is swallowed up in a single digressive conversation lasting
less than a few minutes.

------
AndrejM
Or get yourself a mouse with extra buttons (I bought a Logitech over 5 years
ago), and map those buttons to minimize/restore. Or even better, use a stack
that remembers which windows you've minimized, and quickly restore them in the
reverse order.

------
drivebyacct
Right side: gconftool-2 --set “/apps/metacity/general/button_layout” --type
string “:minimize,maximize,close”

Left side: gconftool-2 --set “/apps/metacity/general/button_layout” --type
string “maximize,minimize,close:”

Far faster than using the gconf-editor GUI, IMO.

------
BasicObject
If you're worried about what side of the window your close button is on,
you're doing it wrong. Learn the keyboard shortcuts and move on to more
important issues.

